# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  People don't usually post here, but....

## Karen

So, we extended our stay from St. Barth in St. Martin, on Orient Beach.  We stayed at Esmeralda Resort and I forget how many times we have stayed there.....a bunch! What a welcome and what great service on the beach ...with chairs and an umbrella!  YES!  We had 2 full days on the beach with lunch at Coco...great Nicoise salad and lunch at La Playa..Caesar salads.,.all good but beach $. All in all, it was a great stay.  I love both islands for different reasons and it was nice to only have 2 flights home instead of 3.  Dinners at L' Astrolabe, Spiga, and Il Netunno.  All were exceptional.  You can't go wrong in Grand Case, IMHO.

----------


## andynap

People post here sometimes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Karen

Are you attending the dinner in Alexandria next week?

----------


## andynap

So far

----------


## Karen

Looking forward to meeting you.

Karen

----------


## andynap

Thanks- me too

----------


## Islander

Orient Beach..... my favorite place in St Martin! There's something about that beach....don't know what it is, maybe the nice restos and their laid-back atmosphere? 

Also, it looks very much like Pampelonne beach in St Tropez (my "summer residence"). As a matter of facts some of the owners have places on both....

----------


## Eve

We are staying on Orient Beach the week before Thanksgiving, when we head over to sbh.  Orient is my favorite Caribbean beach.

----------


## andynap

> Are you attending the dinner in Alexandria next week?



Sorry- we had to cancel.

----------


## Karen

I saw that and I'm sorry that you had to cancel. I hope that your wife is better soon.

----------

